# Nagan-Rothas||Anetheron||sucht Krieger



## Knock/Krieger (16. September 2006)

Wir die *Gilde Nagan-Rothas* vom *PvP* Realm „*Anetheron*“ suchen einen neuen *Off –Krieger*.

Wir sind derzeit die 3 beste Gilde des Servers und die 2 beste auf Hordenseiten und suchen daher einen Krieger der uns in *Aq40* und *Naxx *unterstützen kann.

Daher sollte er schon *sehr gutes Off-(Rang 14 zb)* und auch etwas *Deff-Equip* mitbringen ( T1 oder T2) ,*Resi Equip* (Feuer – bzw Naturresi )sollte *über 200* unbuffed liegen..

Genaueres könnt ihr auf unserer Hp.: http://www.florpe.de/nr/include.php?path=f...d3a40b79885d66c
nachlesen.

Raidzeiten : Mo-Do 18:30-23:00
So 15:30 – 23:00
Fr-Sa 20er Instanzen ,Ony;

*Bewerbungen unter* : http://www.naganrothas.de/


----------

